# Servus



## Super-iro (5 Aug. 2006)

hi
mein name ist Jens aka Super-iro, komme aus nem kleinen nest in der nähe von Hamburg, und freue mich schon auf interessante posts in diesem Forum.


----------



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2006)

Moin moin Jens!

Das freut mich das du unserer kleinen Gemeinde beigetreten bist und ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf diesem Board… wir sind schon gespannt auf deine Beiträge


MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2006)

RickEee schrieb:


> Du darfst fast alles ausser Fischsuppe posten. Ich freue mich schon auf Deine Arbeiten ...



Ich finde es göttlich, was dem Rick hier immer mal einfällt ...
Herzlich Willkommen und auf viele bunte Beiträge ohne Fischsuppe


----------

